# Rockwell 3Rill 12v lithium ion drill was a decent value.



## Dusty56

Shame that they're using the Rockwell name on this stuff after it's long history as quality machinery makers.
Nice review though : )


----------



## crashn

Since this is the impact driver, I would not expect great runout. I would not even be using it as a drill, just a fastener driver. Likely why they did not put a chuck on it  Sure, you can use it as a drill, and I do with my impact, but I dont use it where I need absolute precision. Pilot hole for screw in side of cabinet, sure. shelf hole jig, no.

Additionally, the run out may be from your adapter, as the hex driver attachment is not as secure and tight fitting as a traditional spindle taper.

How does it do as an impact driver?


----------



## mbs

This sentence if from their ad "The 3RILL™ is an impact driver, two-speed drill, and screwdriver-three awesome tools in one!". I haven't tried it specifically as an impact driver. I agree, the runout is impacted by the tool too.


----------

